# Fundamental Rules OK



## TjamesX (21 February 2005)

I posted this in the beginners thread - but for all of you that don't travel there and are of the fundamental Persuasion when it comes to investing the following link is well worth a look;



			
				TjamesX said:
			
		

> Try this link;
> 
> www.australian-economy.com
> 
> ...




just below the submit and reset buttons is the link to the data

cheers
Tj


----------

